# Degree Completion Program



## helmer16 (3 Feb 2013)

Hello

I read an old post on this website about a degree completion program. However, I was unable to contact the person who posted it.

Just wondering if anybody knows about a degree completion program at RMC for students who already have a diploma in a relevant field. I understand the PLAR process, just wondering if this was another option. If you have any info it would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## jeffb (3 Feb 2013)

If you are an officer then you are referring to the Initial Baccalaureate Degree Program (IBDP). I have a few friends who are doing that, they are CEOTP. Your first step is to apply to RMC and then complete an individual learning plan (ILP). I'd start off with a visit to your local BPSO office who will be able to give you some more details on the program. The PLARs are handled by RMC directly.


----------



## helmer16 (4 Feb 2013)

No im not an officer, Im interested in the ROTP, just not sure a diploma would really be considered for PLAR.


----------



## jwtg (4 Feb 2013)

helmer16 said:
			
		

> No im not an officer, Im interested in the ROTP, just not sure a diploma would really be considered for PLAR.


I don't know of any program for recognizing prior education, like a diploma, except for PLAR.


----------



## Journeyman (4 Feb 2013)

helmer16 said:
			
		

> No im not an officer, Im interested in the ROTP, just not sure a diploma would really be considered for PLAR.


PLAR is simply Prior Learning Assessment Recognition.  The _course content_ of your diploma curriculum and your grades are assessed for suitable equivalencies within CF educational programmes; these aren't limited to RMC, but may apply to a broad range of schools from Basic Flight Training, to technical schools in Borden or Halifax, to the Canadian Forces College.




Caveat:  I am *NOT* a Recruiter (I responded only because of mere 'experience' with PLAR once in, NOT during the recruiting process).  
I beg you, make no life-altering decisions based on this one particular post.


----------



## helmer16 (5 Feb 2013)

Okay that makes sense, just seeing if there were other options! Thanks


----------



## Blackadder1916 (5 Feb 2013)

helmer16 said:
			
		

> . . .  Im interested in the ROTP . . .





			
				helmer16 said:
			
		

> . . .  just seeing if there were other options!



ROTP does not necessarily mean attending RMC.  You want another option that includes RMC - apply and be prepared to attend the full four years occasionally wearing the organ grinder monkey's hat.  If your primary goal is becoming an officer with an occupation related to your diploma - apply to, be accepted at, and start attending a civilian university in a programme related to your diploma, then apply for ROTP while completing your degree (hopefully less than four years).  The civilian university will probably do essentially the same thing as a PLAR, evaluate your diploma to see if any undergraduate credits can be awarded.


----------



## helmer16 (5 Feb 2013)

There are Summer bridging programs for diploma students transferring to university. Perhaps I should look into that, because im guessing RMC doesnt have this type of program during the summer.


----------

